# Dorsch im Backofen



## holzi70 (8. Mai 2002)

Geheimrezept aus unserer Küche!

Einen ganzen (ausgenommenen) Dorsch kalt abspülen und trocken tupfen und spülen nicht waschen

Innen und außen leicht salzen und pfeffern.
Backofen auf 150° vorheizen
Backblech mit 125gr Butter und 125gr Margarine zerlassen.
Dorsch auf das Backblech legen,wenn es zu bruzzeln beginnt.
Auf 100° runterregeln.
Von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem bratenden Fett übergießen.

Je nach Größe etwa ½ Stunde braten(die Augen müssen weiß sein).
Dann die Temperatur auf 70° regeln.

1 Becher Creme fraiche und 1 Becher süße Sahne verrühren
und über den Fisch verteilen.
Ca ¼ Std weiter backen .



Guten Appetit


----------



## chippog (8. Mai 2002)

klingt ja fast so kompliziert wie eine gebratene gans. und die muss ich einmal im jahr haben. falls ich mal wieder einen vernünftigen dorsch fange, wird es mir eine freude sein, das rezept zu testen. die margarine, und nur die, werde ich aber weglassen. doch vorher gilt wie gesagt: skitfiske! chippog


----------

